# LOW COUNTRY BOIL



## weedeater (Jul 2, 2018)

On vacation for the last week and we have done a lot of cooking and “eating in” rather than fighting the crowds for an overpriced meal.  Decided to do a *Low Country Boil *for tonight’s supper.
*
*

*Here’s a pic of the finished product!!!*


----------



## motocrash (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks good!You guys don't use Old Bay or any spices in your boil...


----------



## brent b (Jul 2, 2018)

Very mild boil.  I've been to several you can actually taste the crab shrimp and other ingredients . Here in South la it's about the heat n salt.  Pic looks great leftovers make great breakfast


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m doing a big boil on the 4th...shrimp crab legs all the fixings...normally I put in 2 pouches of the zatarains per pot and it ends up pretty spicy which I like but y’all got any other suggestions as far as seasonings go?

Got some people coming that might not like it as spicy.

Thanks!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jul 2, 2018)

Looking good!!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 2, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I’m doing a big boil on the 4th...shrimp crab legs all the fixings...normally I put in 2 pouches of the zatarains per pot and it ends up pretty spicy which I like but y’all got any other suggestions as far as seasonings go?
> 
> Got some people coming that might not like it as spicy.
> 
> Thanks!


This is what most use around here,including myself.


----------



## weedeater (Jul 2, 2018)

Ours has “Old Bay” which is an old standby for us.  Just enough spice!

Thanks for the like Motocrash!

Weedeater


----------



## foamheart (Jul 3, 2018)

Is it still a frogmore stew with those king crab legs?? Who cares ya made my mouth water!!

Good looking meal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2018)

What a feast!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Jul 3, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Is it still a frogmore stew with those king crab legs?? Who cares ya made my mouth water!!
> 
> Good looking meal.


I don’t know what you call it but it sure was good!  Don’t usually put the “King Crab Legs” but they were a good addition to our standard “Low Country Boil”. 

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Jul 3, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> What a feast!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Thanks SmokinAl!
Thanks for the like!

Weedeater


----------



## idahopz (Jul 3, 2018)

Dang, that looks good!


----------



## weedeater (Jul 3, 2018)

We 


idahopz said:


> Dang, that looks good!



Thanks Idahopz!  Thanks for the Like!

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks Mike5051 and Foamheart for the like!

Weedeater


----------

